# Tired of being the scrawny tall kid



## 06BlackZ (Mar 14, 2009)

I am new to this site. I found this site by first searching for information on the supplement NOXPLODE that I started taking last week. I also take Cytosport's Muscle Milk for post workout
My friend's mom saw my supplement one time and immediately started freaking out about how bad the NO2 was for my body, etc.
This is a site that I thought would have knowledgeable people on weight lifting. 

I am 17 years old. I am 6'1 145 pounds and I have around 3-4% body fat. I already do pushups every other night and crutches as well as lift 35 pound dumb bells. I have a normal in shape looking body, but I am ready to start building some mass. You can see my chest bones a little bit from my being so skinny.
I went for the noxplode and muscle milk, because i was under the impression that this was the best thing next to steroids to "get big asap"
I want to get ripped and build some muscle mass on me, but I don't want to potentially harm my body you know?
I just recently started taking the supplement called P6 Extreme for pre-workout and R3 Extreme for post-workout and have seen results within a week. The P6 pills last me 20 days at 100 dollars, and the R3 lasts me 15 days at 40 dollars. This is extremely expensive, but I am seeing fast results.
I am not that knowledgeable about this subject and I am open to any comments or suggestions that you might have for me.
Thanks for your time
I wanna get big asap though haha!
Taylor


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

06BlackZ welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!

You may also start your own personal blog!


----------



## 06BlackZ (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Prince. Any advice you or anyone could give me?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 16, 2009)

right now the best thing to do is a couple of searches in the training or supplements section to kind of get a feel for what is already been said out there.

Things you are going to immediately need to address is caloric intake. How often, as well as what you eat? And then how do you currently train? other than push ups and the dumb bells what else do you have access to for equipment? the more information you give the members on the board the more helpful they can be.

you are probably going to receive some good natured ribbing and some sarcastic responses occasionally, but stick around ask questions, read a ton of the stickies already out there and you will learn quite a bit.

good luck


----------



## 06BlackZ (Mar 17, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> right now the best thing to do is a couple of searches in the training or supplements section to kind of get a feel for what is already been said out there.
> 
> Things you are going to immediately need to address is caloric intake. How often, as well as what you eat? And then how do you currently train? other than push ups and the dumb bells what else do you have access to for equipment? the more information you give the members on the board the more helpful they can be.
> 
> ...


Appreciate it allot. I have gained 6 pounds in 2 weeks from taking the P6 pre and R3 post, due to my working out around 3 times per week and the supplements have caused me to eat around 20-30% calories more per day than I have been accustomed to. I used to consume around 2700-3000 calories per day, and now I am eating in excess of 3500 calories a day.
Has anyone had any experience with P6 and R3? What about P6 Black? I know it is not sold in stores, but there is a guy around here that buys them in bulk and sells them.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 17, 2009)

sounds like it is time to take some of your questions to the supplement and training forums. good luck.

just some advice. P-Funk, Premier, Built and a couple others are very knowledgeable people whose advice you might seek out


----------



## vader (Mar 17, 2009)

ok , first you need to eat real food and quit worrying about what supplements you want to take. I have a real hard time beleiving that you consume 3000 calories a day being only 145 lbs.


----------



## 06BlackZ (Mar 27, 2009)

Well guys it has been three weeks and I have gained roughly 9 pounds. I am now 150 pounds. I am liking the P6 red and the R3 Extreme. I think after I run out of the P6 red I am going to purchase some P6 Black. My goal is to be around 180 pounds by the end of the summer


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 29, 2009)

_Knowledge is power_. Get your head in the game and you will be making quick progress as compare to those in the gym that spend years and gain so little. 

Good luck on your goals!


----------



## CG (Mar 30, 2009)

Hit up the nutrition forum as well, and read up on the stickies (guide to maintenance, cutting and <b> bulking</b>.. After all of that then you will look a?? your diet and supplements idifferently, I promise.. Good luck bro!!


----------



## 06BlackZ (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks guy I will take a look!


----------

